# Stubby's Humidor Build Thread (Lots of Pics)



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Alrighty folks, I've been talking about my humidors I have built for a while on here, yet I've never posted up pictures of them.

Without further delay, here are my humidors!

The Big One (still not completely done, there is some scroll work / trim that needs to go on the outside.



















custom scroll sawed shelves... I got bored





































My Desktop




























Me cutting out shelves!


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice work, I like the brand cutouts... was that with a skillsaw or laser?


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Frankenstein said:


> Nice work, I like the brand cutouts... was that with a skillsaw or laser?


The shelves were made using my Scroll Saw. You can see it in the very last picture. You can get laser like precision, but still has that handmade look to it.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

That looks great!! Hey, you wanna make me some shelves for a cooler??- jusk kidding with ya but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice, that is a worthy humidor! :boxing:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Great work. I lvie the trays.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> That looks great!! Hey, you wanna make me some shelves for a cooler??- jusk kidding with ya but it never hurts to ask.


If I had time I would take you up on the offer. I'm in school full time and work full time so a lot of woodworking doesn't happen unfortunately.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice work Scott! I love the carving of the initials into the trays. Some very awesome work. Even though I haven't done any wood work since my high school days, I know it must feel very good to make your own trays. Proud sort of speak.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Nice work Scott! I love the carving of the initials into the trays. Some very awesome work. Even though I haven't done any wood work since my high school days, I know it must feel very good to make your own trays. Proud sort of speak.


Feels good to make your own humidors too. I haven't been able to find anything store bought (CI, FAMOUS, Cheap Humidors, ect) that has the feeling of quality or the ability to hold temperature and RH like the ones I have built. There is very little fluctuation throughout the day since these are a full inch thick of solid wood.

3/4" oak and 1/4 inch of spanish cedar for the small one
3/4" poplar with 1/2" baltic birch inlays for the big one, then lined with 1/4" spanish cedar.

They sure are heavy when you go to move them.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Sweet boxes! I love the shelves too, really neat!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Stubby said:


> Feels good to make your own humidors too.


That as well. Oops. :mrgreen:


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm impressed, some beautiful work on the main humidor itself, and the detail on the trays is a nice personal touch and some advertising to your closest friends of your choice smokes.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome work! Now that's taking the hobby to a whole new level!!

Well done sir!

:clap2:


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Really nice humidor! Looks beautiful! You stole my idea of putting the company names in the trays haha. How long did the build take you so far?

I'm going to go and buy a china cabinet and turn it into a humidor, but I'm going to take the SC sheets and use my moms laser machine to etch in the design of as many cigar company's as possible. Each single SC sheet will have its own company crest on it.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

GeoffbCET said:


> Really nice humidor! Looks beautiful! You stole my idea of putting the company names in the trays haha. How long did the build take you so far?
> 
> I'm going to go and buy a china cabinet and turn it into a humidor, but I'm going to take the SC sheets and use my moms laser machine to etch in the design of as many cigar company's as possible. Each single SC sheet will have its own company crest on it.


The big humidor took me a while (probably 3 or 4 months) since I only got to work on it one or 2 days a week. The smaller humidor I banged out in about a week.


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## feverishweasel (Mar 22, 2011)

wow! nice work


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome work Scott, hope I can make one as good as yours someday.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Alrighty guys. I was in the neighborhood of my local Woodcraft Supply store today and the gears in my head started turning. I had been looking through all of the Waxing Moon humidors last night and felt inspired to build a true show piece.

(I just want to let you guys know, if you are pricing or buying wood at retail prices you are getting one heck of a good deal with Ed's humidors, and his workmanship is top notch. The wood for this project is probably close to what Ed charges for a finished product and I still have to do all the work!)

Anyways, here is a little teaser for the project materials:

Maple
Lacewood
Spanish Cedar
Polished Brass Hardware

This should be extremely nice if all goes to plan!

Pictures to come


----------



## bcasey03 (May 14, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Great work on the two humis. Can't wait to see what you do next!!


----------



## seank1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Very nice work, I love the detail of the brand names....


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Very cool - awesome work!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Can't wait to see the next one. Did you train with Ed??? J/K bro. Have some fun for me.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Swany said:


> Can't wait to see the next one. Did you train with Ed??? J/K bro. Have some fun for me.


I'm not nearly as talented as Ed. My joints on the green humidor are all simple butt joints which automatically disqualifies it from being a fine woodworking piece (it was functional and I built the whole thing in just a few days)

That big red and black humidor has some extremely complex joints, but the finish isn't that great on it.

I have learned a lot from those 2 humidors, so mayyyyyybe this one will get close to Waxing Moon quality.

Enough talking on here though, I'm going to go outside and make me some sawdust!


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

Where did you source your Spanish Cedar? I've been trying to find some affordable Spanish Cedar, and it seems virtually impossible. Most places online want you to buy a minimum of 100 board feet. Dare I ask if the cedar stuff at Lowe's works too? I know the red cedar with the splotchy color is a no-no, but what about the clearer, straighter grain cedar they sell? I'm building a walnut humidor right now, so I'm at a point where I have to source the cedar.

Nice job on your two. I like how the names are cut into the trays. 

Dave.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Good work on the humi's. They look great. The trays in the big one are awesome. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

DLB said:


> Where did you source your Spanish Cedar? I've been trying to find some affordable Spanish Cedar, and it seems virtually impossible. Most places online want you to buy a minimum of 100 board feet. Dare I ask if the cedar stuff at Lowe's works too? I know the red cedar with the splotchy color is a no-no, but what about the clearer, straighter grain cedar they sell? I'm building a walnut humidor right now, so I'm at a point where I have to source the cedar.
> 
> Nice job on your two. I like how the names are cut into the trays.
> 
> Dave.


You would ruin your cigars if you use the stuff from Lowes or HD. Spanish Cedar is in the mahogany family, not the cedar family.

I get my spanish cedar from Woodcraft just because I don't have a planer.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great work Stubby!


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Teaser Pics!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

That's a mighty fine looking pile of saw dust.


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

Stubby said:


> You would ruin your cigars if you use the stuff from Lowes or HD. Spanish Cedar is in the mahogany family, not the cedar family.
> 
> I get my spanish cedar from Woodcraft just because I don't have a planer.


Thanks, that's what I was afraid of.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

max gas said:


> That's a mighty fine looking pile of saw dust.


Thats really all i've got to show so far lol


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Bah! I between work and this horrible weather we've been having I haven't had a chance to work on the humidor anymore. Hopefully later this week the weather will cooperate.


----------

